

Trusting Facebook that its code will not break your website - TheYComb

This is a Jing video of what happened to me on http://developer.zendesk.com: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/32611441/2013-02-07_1626.swf
======
TheYComb
Their "Move fast, break things" motto may not go along well with your product.
When you add Facebook's Javascript on your page you trust them that they will
not make something dumb... but sometimes they do.

